# Rosso Bianco Car Museum



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

After reading an article in an Antique Cars magazine about it , I've decided to drive to the Rosso Bianco Car Museum in the cozy city of Aschaffenburg (about 25 miles southeast of Frankfurt).

The drive was easy, the Autobahn was quite empty in the early morning, but got crowded on the way back. The weather was surprisingly good for this time of the year, Sunny 53°F 

Anyway, the museum itself is not huge. It took me an hour or so to complete the tour. 60 mins of flashback. My favorite was the basement floor : CAN-AM and Interseries cars. I just stood there and drooled all over. Oh, there was one of the 8 Frazer-Nash Miglie Miglia BMWs, how cool is that ? 

It's been a long time since I've seen so many sheets of metal formed to a beautiful shape what we call cars . Simply gorgeous.

I'll let the pictures speak. Forgive the poor picture quality, crappy cam, no flash


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

2. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

3. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

4. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

5. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

6. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

7. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

8. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

9. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

10. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

11. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

12. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

13. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

14. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

15. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

16. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

17. set


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Last set


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Outstanding! Looks like a fun day.

The DeLorean brings back memories ... my neighbor had three of them (snort, snort).

:bigpimp: 


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It was well worth the 450 km drive


----------

